# Arab sheep from Kuwait
 Hybrid between najdi and awassi



## Naef hajaya (Dec 3, 2012)

[/ur]


----------



## BrownSheep (Dec 3, 2012)




----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Dec 3, 2012)

These ones are pretty cool too. You can't see their "tail" lol


----------



## CocoNUT (Dec 3, 2012)

love the coloring!


----------



## Queen Mum (Dec 3, 2012)

I wonder what the wool is like for weaving?


----------



## Southern by choice (Dec 3, 2012)

I'd get one!


----------



## Bridgemoof (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow look at them out in the desert with all that wool. And they look like they are absolutely thriving!  I'm sure their wool protects them from the sun and the sand. Wow. I sure would love to have some of that wool!

Who knew that all of these type of sheep even existed! I've never seen anything like them before. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Baymule (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome looking sheep! I love the looks, the wool, the color and everything about these sheep!


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Dec 6, 2012)

These are awesome! 

How big are they because they look enormous.


----------



## Alicia G (Dec 16, 2012)

Wow! these guys are beautiful!


----------



## RustyDHart (Dec 19, 2012)

I really like these sheep as well.....   and I too love the color.


----------

